# kde 3.5 automount ... come? [Risolto ma pensavo meglio]

## =DvD=

Ok, ho compilato con la use hal... e ora? Inserisco un cd e nulla...

Che devo fare? Dove la trovo una guida?

Superkaramba dicono che sia integrato, dove??Last edited by =DvD= on Tue Dec 20, 2005 5:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CarloJekko

ti conviene scaricarti dal cvs kde-volume-manager

compilarlo

ed installarlo 

io a suo tempo lo feci... ed era molto stabile... ora che sono passatao a gnome uso gvm... che puoi usare anche tu tanto si integra bene anche sotto kde... per quanto riguarda hal... devi emergere ivman

----------

## -YoShi-

Anche io vorrei riattivarlo, xchè quando ho emerso kde funzionava da solo. Poi xò mi sembrava troppo invadente e l'ho tolto.

Adesso vorrei rimetterlo ma non mi ricordo come l'avevo tolto..

Le varie caselline nel centro di controllo sono attivate ma nn funge lo stesso  :Sad: 

----------

## SilverXXX

DEvi attivare al boot hal e dbus. E controlla nel centro di controllo che siano attivate le opzioni per il mount

----------

## cloc3

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ok, ho compilato con la use hal... e ora? Inserisco un cd e nulla...
> 
> Che devo fare? Dove la trovo una guida?
> 
> Superkaramba dicono che sia integrato, dove??

 

Credo che kde usi ivman.

Poi, credo che si debba anche attivare i servizi media e system. Per esempio da configura konqueror.

Per ogni utente???

----------

## SilverXXX

No, ivman non c'entra con kde. Anzi credo vada addirittura in conflitto.

----------

## X-Drum

prima di tutto che versione di kde usi?

nel caso della 3.5.0 io mi trovo bene con

queste versioni dei seguenti pkg:

```
sys-fs/udev-070-r1

sys-apps/hal-0.5.4

sys-apps/dbus-0.50-r1

sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6
```

----------

## shogun_panda

Premettendo che uso sempre pacchetti ~x86...

Riguardo il problema di cui si parla, occhio sopratutto alla versione di udev...

La 073 va in conflitto (leggi: disattiva) l'automount...Le versioni precedenti o successive funzionano...

Magari il problema è questo...

Sottolineo che ivman non serve più...

----------

## -YoShi-

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> DEvi attivare al boot hal e dbus. E controlla nel centro di controllo che siano attivate le opzioni per il mount

 

Io li ho attivi, così come sono attive le caselle nel centro di controllo, adesso sn quasi tentato di cancellare la .kde o creare un altro utente provvisorio.. mah

----------

## scheggia

suggerisco la lettura di http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml

----------

## cloc3

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> No, ivman non c'entra con kde. Anzi credo vada addirittura in conflitto.

 

 *scheggia wrote:*   

> suggerisco la lettura di http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml

 

La lettura suggerisce di usare ivman.

Ma non escludo che SilverXXX abbia ragione.

Le cose sul fronte utopia cambiano caoticamente e a velocità superluminari.

In effetti, a rigore, dovrebbe essere usato gnome-volume-manager, che però pensavo funzionasse esclusivamente in gnome.

A me e per ora, comunque, ivman funziona. Speriamo per molto...

----------

## MonsterMord

Kubuntu usa ivman e funziona alla grande, all'inserimento di una chiavetta usb ti crea l'icona sul desktop e apre il file manager sul dispositivo.

Da una rapida occhiata a /etc mi sembra che il tutto sia fatto con versioni ad-hoc di d-bus hal e ivman.

Questa volta siamo noi gentooisti ad inseguire   :Razz: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Kde 3.5 ha un automount integrato, che fa anche apparire una finestra con le azioni possibili (una cosa simile a quella di xp)

----------

## MonsterMord

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Kde 3.5 ha un automount integrato, 

 

io ho usato solo il 3.4.3.

Preciso: il 3.4.3 con d-bux+hal aggiunge dinamicamente le voci al /ect/fstab, ivman serve solo per fargli fare le operazioni post montaggio, tipo aggiungere icona sul desktop e fare qualche altra azione.

Come gia' stato accennato il prblema e' che hal cambia molto da una verisone all'altra e cosi' gli script di ivman devono continuamente inseguire le modifiche... un bell'inferno.

----------

## scheggia

Mi associo a quanto dice MonsterMord e aggiungo che sto usando la 3.5.0 con ivman-0.6.6 , hal 0.5.5.1, dbus 0.50-r1 e non ho nessun problema con l'automount

----------

## makami

Ho emerso kde 3.5 con USE hal attiva

Inizialmente l' automount non funzionava, allora, come suggerito da SilverXXX ho aggiunto i servizi all' avvio:

```
rc-update add hald boot
```

```
rc-update add dbus boot
```

Ho riavviato e adesso l' automount funziona benissimo, ho provato con un cd, una penna usb e con la mia fotocamera nikon.. tutto ok..

Molto comodo l' automount, ma autoumount?

Non c'è un modo per non dover smontare il cd prima di toglierlo?

Sempre con hal intendo

----------

## SteelRage

 *makami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Molto comodo l' automount, ma autoumount?
> ...

 

Finora, a dire il vero, non l'ho trovato neppure io  :Very Happy: 

In teoria comunque non è necessario; se tieni d'occhio i mountpoint, vedi che vengono aggiornati automaticamente all'estrazione/cambio di CD.

Per quanto riguarda l'integrità dei dati in dispositivi riscrivibili (USB drive, Fotocamere digitali, etc), credo/spero che ivman monti i dispositivi con l'opzione sync che, a fronte di un accesso non ottimizzato alle memorie di massa, garantisce che non ci siano corruzioni sul filesystem. È per questi 2 motivi che credo l'autoumount inteso nel senso "tradizionale" sia un po' inutile  :Smile: 

----------

## makami

Per i dispositivi riscrivibili USB sono d'accordo, però per cd e dvd sarebbe comodo non dover scrivere umount /mnt/cdrom prima di premere il pulsante di eject, sarebbe comodo che, premendo il pulsante, venissero automaticamente smontati e poi espulsi. 

Un pò come fa il comando eject insomma, però senza dover scrivere niente  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Basta fare click col pulsante destro sull'icona del dispositivo sul desktop di KDE e cliccare eject al massimo. Cmq mi pareva che se non è in uso si potesse estrarre.....

----------

## SteelRage

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Basta fare click col pulsante destro sull'icona del dispositivo sul desktop di KDE e cliccare eject al massimo. Cmq mi pareva che se non è in uso si potesse estrarre.....

 

Si, confermo... 

Indipendnetemente dal fatto che tu stia guardando un film, consultando il contenuto di un CD dati con il filemanager o altro, ti basta selezionare eject dal menu che appare col tasto destro sull'icona, usare il comando eject, oppure premere il tasto eject sul tuo CD...

Ed il filesystem verrebbe aggiornato automaticamente. 

Per quello dico che avere un ulteriore comando di unmount sarebbe un po' ridondante

----------

## makami

Premendo il tasto fisico eject del mio lettore il cd non esce.. devo per forza smontarlo prima, o come dite selezionare l'opzione eject nell'icona, o scrivere eject sulla shell insomma..

----------

## =DvD=

Quando riav il pc sottomano farò tutte ste prove...

----------

## golaprofonda

Scusa, forse è una sciocchezza, ma hai provato a fare come consiglia la guida ?

```
# emerge dbus hal ivman

# rc-update add dbus default

# rc-update add hald default

# rc-update add ivman default
```

io mi trovo bene così. Chi dice che ivman va in conflitto con kde???   :Shocked: 

----------

## makami

tu hai anche l' auto umount ?

----------

## golaprofonda

 *makami wrote:*   

> tu hai anche l' auto umount ?

 

si, se premo eject me lo smonta e lo estrae intendi? si..

----------

## bandreabis

Anche a me funziona così... ma ivman serve o no?

EDIT: si vede che ero stanco, non avevo provato con eject del drive ma quello via software.

Non posso nemmeno dire che fossi stanco.. erano le 3 del pomeriggio!

----------

## makami

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

>  *makami wrote:*   tu hai anche l' auto umount ? 
> 
> si, se premo eject me lo smonta e lo estrae intendi? si..

 

si, intendevo quello..

forse devo mettere ivman, rispetto a voi non ho quello, e non ho l' autoumount.. 

ora provo  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Uffa mi sta scocciando sta cosa, a parte la doc che dice tutto e il contrario di tutto, ho i servizi messo hal e dbus running. 

Inserisco un cd e si lamenta di non avere le voci relative al cd (che chiama /dev/hdc) nel fstab.

Gliele devo fare io?? Alcuni doc dicono si, altri no, mi fareste un po' di chiarezza per favore?

----------

## SteelRage

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Uffa mi sta scocciando sta cosa, a parte la doc che dice tutto e il contrario di tutto, ho i servizi messo hal e dbus running. 
> 
> Inserisco un cd e si lamenta di non avere le voci relative al cd (che chiama /dev/hdc) nel fstab.
> 
> Gliele devo fare io?? Alcuni doc dicono si, altri no, mi fareste un po' di chiarezza per favore?

 

In teoria, l'fstab dovrebbe modificartelo l'ebuild di installazione per hal, dbus ed ivman...

Ad ogni modo, se ti può aiutare, a me aveva aggiunto le seguenti voci:

```
# Parte aggiunta automaticamente da hal, dbus e amici vari

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrom1           auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/floppy/0           /media/floppy1          auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/sda1               /media/usb1             auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

```

Penso che l'opzione che ti manchi sia "managed"

Spero possa aiutare   :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

Ora funziona, mancavano quelle voci sul fstab.

Grazie!!

(si lamentava anche della mancanza della cartella /media/cdrom1 quella l'ho fatta io, anche se in teoria dovrebbe fare anche questo, o no?)

Come segnalato qualche post fa, dover smontare a mano (anche solo con l'iconcina) è abbastanza scomodo, addirittura windows fa di meglio...

C'è un modo per intercettare il pulsantino del cdrom e lanciare uno script che mi ejecta il cd?

----------

## SteelRage

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (si lamentava anche della mancanza della cartella /media/cdrom1 quella l'ho fatta io, anche se in teoria dovrebbe fare anche questo, o no?)

 

In teoria sì... Una volta creava /media/cdrom, /media/floppy e affini...

Poi ha iniziato a creare /media/cdrom1 e /media/floppy1...

E adesso, a quanto pare, non crea nulla  :Very Happy: 

Oppure forse è l'ebuild di ivman ad occuparsi di ciò (e, da quello che ho capito, non l'hai installato)

----------

## =DvD=

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Oppure forse è l'ebuild di ivman ad occuparsi di ciò (e, da quello che ho capito, non l'hai installato)

 

Non l'ho installato perchè non si capisce se serva o meno, se vada in conflitto o no ecc ecc!

Tu ce l'hai? Da noie? Conflitti? lo metto? La accendiamo? =D

----------

## SteelRage

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *SteelRage wrote:*   Oppure forse è l'ebuild di ivman ad occuparsi di ciò (e, da quello che ho capito, non l'hai installato) 
> 
> Non l'ho installato perchè non si capisce se serva o meno, se vada in conflitto o no ecc ecc!
> 
> Tu ce l'hai? Da noie? Conflitti? lo metto? La accendiamo? =D

 

da http://ivman.sourceforge.net

Ivman

 *Quote:*   

> Ivman is a generic handler for HAL events. Originally for automounting, it can now be used to run arbitrary commands when events or conditions occur or properties are modified on your hardware (e.g., run a command when you close your laptop's lid, run a command when a particular device is attached or a particular CD is inserted, etc).

 

Sinceramente credevo che KDE si appoggiasse ad esso per gestire l'automount... Ma se tu mi dici che esso funziona anche senza, probabilmente non è così. Leggendo il post dell'altro utente che diceva di avere problemi con l'unmounting (non gli fa uscire il CD se non lo smonta), deduco che sia proprio ivman ad occuparsi di questa procedura. Ma si tratta solo di congetture, non mi sono documentato poi tanto sulla questione.

Io so solo che lo uso e non ho problemi.   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Vuoi dire che tu se premi il bottoncino del cd te lo smonta&espelle?

Perchè se è cosi penso che l'ebuild di kde vada un po' riveduto: se dicono che l'automount è integrato, possono fare una use da abilitare, ma poi mi deve far almeno emergere dbus hal e ivman come dipendenze, altriementi questa è una feature di kde che gentoo "non supporta".

Intendo dire che se io voglio tutto kde mi aspetto che emergendolo con tutte le use abilitate io abbia tutte le funzioni di kde...

(si è capito quello che intendo??)

----------

## X-Drum

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Sinceramente credevo che KDE si appoggiasse [...]

 

again.... dipende dalla versione di kde: in kde 3.5 ti serve:

```
-hal

-dbus

-udev

-pmount
```

----------

## makami

ok ragazzi ho risolto!!

per l'auto umount ci vuole anche ivman!!!!!

ho emerso la versione 0.6.6 , la ~x86 in pratica, quella stable pretende il downgrade di hal e dbus

poi ho dato un 

```
rc-update add ivman boot
```

 e ho riavviato

ora premendo il pulsante del lettore il cd esce senza doverlo prima smontare io  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Si vede che non lo uso quasi mai il cdrom! Ho visto che premendo eject sul drive non succede nulla.

Devo usare il comando espelli.

Non che mi cambi nulla, fin'ora non mi era ancora servito... ma sarei curioso di sapere perchè.

Andrea

----------

## makami

Hai letto il mio post appena sopra il tuo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

probabilmente non hai ivman..

----------

## bandreabis

OPS è vero! Mi ero dimenticato che questa è una installazione recente.... no, non ce l'ho.

Ricordo che mi dava problemi montandomi in automatico un HD anche se in fstab gli davo noauto.

Magari riprovo, al max se lo unmergo  tutto dovrebbe tornare come è ora.

Grazie

----------

## =DvD=

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> again.... dipende dalla versione di kde: in kde 3.5 ti serve:
> 
> ```
> -hal
> 
> ...

 

Non capisco perchè l'ebuild di kde 3.5 non me li dia come dipendenze.

----------

## makami

non li da come dipendenze se emergi kde con la use hal disattiva

----------

## =DvD=

 *makami wrote:*   

> non li da come dipendenze se emergi kde con la use hal disattiva

 

Nemmeno con la use hal attiva. (io ce l'ho, ovviamente)

----------

## X-Drum

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *makami wrote:*   non li da come dipendenze se emergi kde con la use hal disattiva 
> 
> Nemmeno con la use hal attiva. (io ce l'ho, ovviamente)

 

ma strano, a me le dava/richiedeva.....

e per inciso ivman non è installato nel mio sys

----------

## makami

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e per inciso ivman non è installato nel mio sys

 

e l'auto umount lo hai?

----------

## bandreabis

 *makami wrote:*   

> ok ragazzi ho risolto!!
> 
> per l'auto umount ci vuole anche ivman!!!!!
> 
> ho emerso la versione 0.6.6 , la ~x86 in pratica, quella stable pretende il downgrade di hal e dbus
> ...

 

```
rc-update add ivman boot
```

 o 

```
rc-update add ivman default
```

  :Question: 

ivman mi monta l'HD di win e non mi va.... bisogna modificare IvmConfigActions.xml

Ma il CD non lo monta/smont automaticamente.

----------

## makami

io ho sia hald che dbus e ivman al boot

----------

## bandreabis

Sta di fatto che con o senza ivman poco mi cambia.

----------

## makami

ieri ho aggiornato fra le altre cose sia hal che dbus.. ho dovuto riemergere ivman perchè il servizio non partiva più al boot. dopo averlo riemerso partono tutti correttamente al boot ma l' automount non c'è più.. mistero..

è successo a qualcuno?

avete aggiornato hal e dbus e vi funziona come prima?

----------

## Apetrini

Vorrei segnalare che è da poco partito il progetto "solid"... in pratica promette di dare una integrazione maggiore di queste cose e anche di riconoscimento hardware(in automatico) per il kde4. E anche molte cose al livello di wireless e reti...

Comunque http://solid.kde.org/

Aspetto e spero, anche se devo dire che io non ho incontrato problemi con kde 3.5.

----------

## makami

Il problema era dbus, ho fatto il downgrade alla versione 0.50-r2 ed è tornato tutto apposto. Con la 0.60-r3 l' automount non funziona..

----------

## Lestaat

Premetto che non uso KDE ma butto lì una cosa...

Con Gnome il discorso è analogo:

dbus

hal

pmount

gnome-volume-manager

ogni volta che viene ricompilato dbus però è d'OBBLIGO ricompilare hal e gnome-volume.manager altrimenti salta l'automount...

magari è la stessa cosa sotto KDE e non è un bug di dbus 0.60, potreste fare una prova.

----------

## makami

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Premetto che non uso KDE ma butto lì una cosa...
> 
> Con Gnome il discorso è analogo:
> 
> dbus
> ...

 

avevo già ricompilato sia hal che ivman altrimenti mi dava un errore quando cercavo di avviare un servizio. dopo averli ricompilati partivano correttamente ma non automontavano un tubo!

considerando che è tutto in versione unstable, kde compreso, sono cose che ci possono stare, volevo sapere però se anche voi emergendo l'ultima versione di dbus avevate notato questa cosa o se era solo un mio problema

----------

## -YoShi-

Se ti può essere d'aiuto io ho risolto emergendo hal-0.5.5.1-r3. 

Se usavo la versione 0.4.8 non andava.

----------

## makami

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Se ti può essere d'aiuto io ho risolto emergendo hal-0.5.5.1-r3. 
> 
> Se usavo la versione 0.4.8 non andava.

 

uso quella anche io, è tutto aggiornato. se emergo dbus 0.60-r3 l' automount non va però..

----------

## Lestaat

 *makami wrote:*   

>  *-YoShi- wrote:*   Se ti può essere d'aiuto io ho risolto emergendo hal-0.5.5.1-r3. 
> 
> Se usavo la versione 0.4.8 non andava. 
> 
> uso quella anche io, è tutto aggiornato. se emergo dbus 0.60-r3 l' automount non va però..

 

strano perchè io ho proprio quelle versioni e mi monta tutto.

...ma io uso lo gnomo....magari dipende da quello.

----------

## -YoShi-

 *makami wrote:*   

>  *-YoShi- wrote:*   Se ti può essere d'aiuto io ho risolto emergendo hal-0.5.5.1-r3. 
> 
> Se usavo la versione 0.4.8 non andava. 
> 
> uso quella anche io, è tutto aggiornato. se emergo dbus 0.60-r3 l' automount non va però..

 

A me funziona con tutte le versioni di dbus, l'unica cosa se voglio che vada è che devo evitare che emerge mi downgradi hal alle versioni uguali o inferiori alla 0.4.8 se no non funziona.

Magari dipende con che versione installata di hal è stato compilato kde. kdemultimedia, kdebase o magari le kdelibs...

----------

## makami

Io invece ho installato solo l'ultima versione di hal, le altre le ho tutte eliminate.

Mah, son tutti programmi ~, alla fine è normale che si possano avere problemi de genere..

----------

## ruphy

Da sviluppatore KDE rispondo a tutti.

Dovete emergere dbus, hal e ivman, e date un'occhiata alle USE dell'ebuild di kde.

La guida spiega il procedimento passo passo, comunque la versione di hal deve essere =>0.5.5.1

Dopodichè un reboot e tutto dovrebbe andare a posto.

----------

## makami

 *ruphy wrote:*   

> Da sviluppatore KDE rispondo a tutti.
> 
> Dovete emergere dbus, hal e ivman, e date un'occhiata alle USE dell'ebuild di kde.
> 
> La guida spiega il procedimento passo passo, comunque la versione di hal deve essere =>0.5.5.1
> ...

 

Ho dbus, hal e ivman all'ultima versione. kde è complate con la use hal. funziona tutto perfettamente ma non con dbus-0.60-r3, versione che ho messo in package.mask

Sai dirmi il motivo?

----------

## ruphy

Hai provato con revdep-rebuild?

----------

## makami

 *ruphy wrote:*   

> Hai provato con revdep-rebuild?

 

no!

dovrei lanciare revdep-rebuild per dbus??

non mi ricompilerebbe un'infinità di cose?

----------

## ruphy

 *makami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no!
> 
> dovrei lanciare revdep-rebuild per dbus??
> ...

 

Tieni conto che dbus è una libreria e quindi se KDE (kdelibs) è stato compilato per un'altra versione non funziona.

In pratica non succede quasi mai essendo retrocompatibili (+ o -), solo qualche volta con la 0.6 (lol) qualcuno ha avuto qualche problema.

----------

## makami

Quindi in teoria dovrei ricompilare kdebase e basta giusto?

Se è così preferisco tenermi la 0.50 visto che funiona benissimo, magari aspetto la 0.70

----------

## ruphy

No, dovresti ricompilare kdelibs.

Comunque se revdep-rebuild deve ricompilare pacchetti faglielo fare assolutamente, altrimenti rischi di trovarti con il computer assolutamente sputtanato...

----------

## makami

Come non detto, revdep-rebuild mi segnala solo questi tre pacchetti:

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.0

[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-1.0.7

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/opera-8.51

```

Ora ho dbus 0.50, pensi che con la 0.60 mi segnalerebbe anche le kdelibs?

----------

## stefanonafets

Mi aggrego alla discussione/riesumo un "potenzialmente morto" post per

esporvi il mio problema:

se (per esempio) "infilo" la chiavetta usb nel pc, mi appare sul desktop la sua bella iconcina.

Se ci clicco sopra, kde (o chi per esso) cerca di montarla, quindi mi riporta il simpaticissimo

messaggio 

```
Could not mount device.

The reported error was:

mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
```

Se non ho capito male, dovrebbe essere [hal|ivman] (<-- non ho ancora ben capito chi fa cosa)

a scrivere su /etcfstab.

La prima cosa che ho controllato sono i permessi su /etc/fstab,

che ho modificato così:

```
-rw-rw-r-- 1 root plugdev 458 May  7 21:05 /etc/fstab
```

ma nessun processo osa scriverci sopra...

Di seguito le versioni di dbus,hal e ivman 

da me installate:

sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r4

sys-apps/hal-0.5.5.1-r3

sys-apps/ivman-0.6.8

help me,

Grazie

 -- edit 0

Mi sono accorto che non crea nemmeno l'alberatura in /media ...

help me please   :Crying or Very sad: 

 -- edit 1

Ma sti dbus/hal/chiperesso loggano da qualche parte??   :Evil or Very Mad: 

-- edit 2

Ho risolto, per i posteri:

esattamente al contrario di come avevo capito, nessuno scrive su /etc/fstab, ed i relativi permessi è meglio non toccarli.

A quanto ho capito ci sono (c'erano?) un sacco di problemi di incompatibilità fra i 3 "componenti necessari per il giochino".

Nel mio caso specifico, il problema non era da imputarsi a questo, bensì nel kernel mancava la spunta a

```
Loadable module support  --->

[*]   Automatic kernel module loading
```

quindi, quello che succedeva doveva essere qualcosa del tipo:

kde chiama (tramite ivman?) hal, chiedendogli di montare una data periferica.

Hal rispondeva "Non posso, non so che ca**o sia sto vfat".

Kde capisce solo "no", quindi tentava di montare il device tramite un semplice "mount", che come ritorno gli da 

```

mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
```

quindi il messaggio di errore che ho riportato all'inizio.

Credo (e sottolineo CREDO) che andasse così,

se qualcuno puo confermare/smentire/darmi una delucidazione sul "comportamento atteso"

(e ne ha voglia   :Very Happy:  ), sarebbe bello.

Ciao !!

----------

## GiRa

Uso kde-base/kdebase 3.5.2-r2:3.5, hal 0.5.7-r3, dbus 0.61-r1 e pmount 0.9.9.

Ottengo un errore quando cerco di accedere da kde ai dispositivi rimovibili, ad esempio se infilo un CD Rom, KDE apre un finestrina con delle possibili scelte, clicko su apri, non vedo nessuna icona, clicko su aggiorna ed ottendo una finestra d'errore:

```

system:/media/hdc

Impossibile montare il dispositivo.

L'errore riportato è:

mount: in base a mtab, /dev/hdc è già montato su /mnt/cdrom

mount non riuscito

```

Lo stesso accedendo da media:/hdc o dal desktop dove appare l'icona all'inserimento del cd.

Ovviamente accedendo a /mnt/cdrom il problema non si pone.

Non saprei dove cercare il problema.

EDIT: noto inoltre che le icone sul desktop non segnalano se il dispositivo è montato o meno.

----------

## Scen

Il tuo utente fa parte del gruppo plugdev?

----------

## GiRa

Si.

Infatti si riesce a montare. Il problema è da qualche parte in kde.

EDIT: mi sio è ripresentato il problema sul portatile dopo alcuni aggiornamenti. È bastato riemergere pmount.

----------

## Atzeni

UP

Allora ho l'automount del cd che non va. USB e fotocamere tutto ok. 

Sto lasciando fare tutto a KDE (3.5.8 ) e quindi senza ivman.

Ho letto ovunque ma non riesco a capire dove sta l'inghippo. 

Ho provato anche a creare un nuovo utente appartenente agli stessi miei gruppi ma nulla. Quindi suppongo la mia ~/.kde sia ok.

Ho come l'impressione che siano problemi di permessi ma non so come verificarli.

Some info

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/hda1       none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda2       /boot           ext2            noauto          1 2

/dev/hda3       /home           reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/hda4       /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

none            /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

none            /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults        0 0
```

```
sys-apps/hal 0.5.9.1-r3

sys-apps/dbus 1.0.2-r2

```

miei gruppi

```
wheel uucp audio cdrom dialout video cdrw usb plugdev games vmware users
```

serve altro?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Smbrerebbe tutto in ordine: fai un altro paio di controlli : i demoni sono attivi (intendo dbus e hal) ? Li carichi insomma all'avvio  del sistema operativo ?

Hai mica usato parted o qualche sua versione grafica ? C'e' un problema con parted: se crasha, e succede spesso, lascia un file che inibisce il montaggio automatico di tutte le unita' esterne; la soluzione ? cancellare a mano questo file( /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/gparted-disable-automount.fdi), nel caso sia presente.

Se anche questo non dovesse funzionare prova a montarlo a mano e guarda gli errori che ti da

----------

## Atzeni

rc-status dice che hal e dbus sono attivi

sono inoltre sia nel rl di default che in quello battery (uso un laptop)

Ebbene si. Ho usato parted due settimane fa mentre tentavo di fare backup e sistemare le partizioni. Ma poi l'ho disinstallato.

Comunque non ho quel file che dici tu. 

```
paolo@~ > mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

mount: only root can do that
```

da root invece va tutto ok.

Non so se puo essere utile ma questo è il dev del cdrom

```
brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 Feb 26 12:26 /dev/hdc
```

----------

## Scen

Sì, a grandi linee sembrerebbe tutto apposto.

Nel kernel hai attivato solamente i "vecchi" driver per le periferiche IDE

```

Device Drivers  --->

    < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

```

oppure anche i "nuovi"

```

Device Drivers  --->

    < > Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

```

?

Non vorrei che, utilizzandoli tutti e due, KDE provi ad accedere al lettore CD tramite i driver nuovi, però probabilmente ti manca il supporto ai CDROM SCSI, e non ti funziona nulla (provato sulla mia pelle).

Ma il montaggo automatico ti ha mai funzionato? O funzionava e dopo qualche aggiornamento si è guastato?

----------

## Atzeni

I vecchi sono selezionati

```
Device Drivers  --->

    <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 
```

e il relativo config (ho tolto le opzioni not set)

```

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

```

e idem per i nuovi 

```
Device Drivers  --->

    <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 
```

e relativo config

```

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

```

Domani provo a ricompilare il kernel disabilitando i nuovi. E vi saprò dire.

L'automount funzionava una volta. Ora vado veramente a spanne e quindi non so quanto sia attendibile, ma credo che tutto cessò di funzionare quando tentavo di configurare K3B per far masterizzare i normali utenti. Non vorrei aver fatto casini coi permessi...

La situazione è talmente paradossale (anche voi dite che sembrebbe tutto apposto) che sto cercando di pensare anche alle cose piu stupide alle quali uno non pensa mai o le da per scontato; tipo c'è un cd inserito?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Atzeni

Ok risolto.

Avrò letto quel thread miliardi di volte lol

Comunque sul forum internazionale dicono

 *Quote:*   

> If you have an ATA/IDE CD/DVD-ROM also check that you have enabled "legacy /proc/ide/ support" in your Kernel.

 

Quindi ora kde mi vede il disco e mi mette una icona sul desktop. Poi a quel punto decido io se montare o meno con un click destro del mouse.

----------

